# America's Taco Bell Is Expanding In The North And Midlands



## Jonathan1990 (Dec 30, 2017)

It's a good change from McDonalds and here is a list of all the Taco Bells in North and Midlands of the UK.

Barnsley Town Centre - Been in this one.
Barnsley Rockingham (Birdwell)
Bradford (The Broadway Centre)
Cleethorpes
Leeds (St John's Centre)
Manchester (Arndale Centre) - Went to this one a long time ago.
Nottingham - Walked past this one but preferred Hooters here.
Rotherham (Fitzwilliam)
Rotherham (Manvers Way)
Sheffield (Broughton Lane)
Sheffield (Devonshire Street) - Been to this one a few times and have a video on YouTube.
Sheffield (Ecclesall Road) - Also been to this Sheffield one.
York (Monks Cross) - The UK's newest one and I just went there Boxing Day.

That means there are 13 as it stands for the beginning of 2018 with most of them in South Yorkshire and just a few years ago this region only had 1.


----------



## JimW (Dec 30, 2017)

Whereas America's Tackhead seem to have jacked it in altogether.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 30, 2017)




----------



## moochedit (Dec 30, 2017)

Jonathan1990 said:


> Nottingham - Walked past this one but preferred Hooters here.



why was hooters better?



> Sheffield (Devonshire Street) - Been to this one a few times and have a video on YouTube.



got a link?


----------



## moochedit (Dec 30, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


>



first thing i thought too


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 30, 2017)

moochedit said:


> first thing i thought too


I  downloaded it for a re watch earlier in the year and you know what? the european release I downloaded  has all references to taco bell unsubtly dubbed in with 'pizza hut'

nothing is sacred


----------



## moochedit (Dec 30, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> I  downloaded it for a re watch earlier in the year and you know what? the european release I downloaded  has all references to taco bell unsubtly dubbed in with 'pizza hut'
> 
> nothing is sacred


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 30, 2017)

Jonathan1990 said:


> Manchester (Arndale Centre) - Went to this one a long time ago.



Can't say I've ever noticed one in the arndale, so presumably it must be hidden in the basement or something.


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 30, 2017)

JimW said:


> Whereas America's Tackhead seem to have jacked it in altogether.


*The Lost Tapes Volume One & Remixes*
16 Jun 2017


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 30, 2017)

Thought about popping into the cleethorpes one but got fish and chips instead


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 30, 2017)

Badgers have you been to a taco bell?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 30, 2017)

Just checked and the Manchester one is tucked away upstairs in the grim foodcourt, which I never set foot in.  I didn't know what they flogged and the menus look odd - the taco things look like everything would just fall out the second you tried to bite into it.  

You were wise going for fish and chips instead Pickman's model - can never go wrong with fish and chips.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 30, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> Badgers have you been to a taco bell?



He's barred after having a row with them about the order in which the ingredients are added into the taco.  Probably.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 30, 2017)

moochedit said:


> why was hooters better?



That's the place with scantily-clad staff isn't it?  Sounds more like a strip club than a fast food place though.


----------



## tim (Dec 30, 2017)

I went tothe  Leicester Square one several times.
P


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 30, 2017)

tim said:


> I went tothe  Leicester Square one several times.
> P



The logo is stupid - you'd think they sold bells rather than food.


----------



## tim (Dec 30, 2017)

farmerbarleymow said:


> The logo is stupid - you'd think they sold bells rather than food.



Whatever they sold it didn't taste like food. I only ever went with a French friend who has an unaccountable liking for such stuff. It put me off Texas and Mexico for life


----------



## Yossarian (Dec 30, 2017)

tim said:


> Whatever they sold it didn't taste like food. I only ever went with a French friend who has an unaccountable liking for such stuff. It put me off Texas and Mexico for life



Don't let it put you off Mexico - there are more Taco Bells in Cleethorpes than there are in Mexico.

A History of Taco Bell’s Failed Attempts to Open Locations in Mexico


----------



## iona (Dec 30, 2017)

We appear to be getting one down in Brighton too


----------



## bimble (Dec 30, 2017)

I've only ever been inside one Taco Bell restaurant but was in there for about 7 hours as the wv camper we were doing our aspirational drive across the usa holiday in had broken down for like the 27th time. It was shit, as I recall, all faux-homely wood furniture and the food bland and soggy but that may have been partly due to the 7 hours stay and the presence at the time of my then-partner's  2 understandably bored children. *Living the dream*


----------



## Slo-mo (Dec 31, 2017)

farmerbarleymow said:


> (Hooters Nottingham) is the place with scantily-clad staff isn't it?  Sounds more like a strip club than a fast food place though.



Yes, and yes. Vile place.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 3, 2022)

Had one last night. Was staying with a friend and he suggested ordering it. Like McDonald's suspect it doesn't deliver well and was pretty luke warm. Thought it quite pricey for the quality of food and the quality. Definitely should have ordered more.

Might try it again if I didn't have many options and was eating in, but won't be rushing back.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 3, 2022)

I had one in Leeds last year and it was extremely underwhelming. I could put a nugget in a tortilla wrap with some wet lettuce myself 😑


----------



## tim (Apr 3, 2022)

5t3IIa said:


> I had one in Leeds last year and it was extremely underwhelming. I could put a nugget in a tortilla wrap with some wet lettuce myself 😑
> 
> View attachment 316897


Not many chips, either


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 3, 2022)

tim said:


> Not many chips, either


And it was lukewarm 3 metres away from the fryer!!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 3, 2022)

5t3IIa said:


> I had one in Leeds last year and it was extremely underwhelming. I could put a nugget in a tortilla wrap with some wet lettuce myself 😑
> 
> View attachment 316897


That looks grim.


----------



## tim (Apr 3, 2022)

5t3IIa said:


> And it was lukewarm 3 metres away from the fryer!!



Yes, the Loadicea branch of Taco Bell got criticism for exactly that in the Book of Revelation.

l know thy works, that thou art neither cold nor hot: I would thou wert cold or hot. So then because thou art lukewarm, and neither cold nor hot, I will spue thee out of my mouth.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 3, 2022)

farmerbarleymow said:


> That looks grim.


It was crap, yes. I mean, like, Burger King isn’t as good as it used to be but I’d still go back (fat) but Taco Bell didn’t even make it on my list.


----------



## High Voltage (Apr 3, 2022)

So anglicised version, of an American take, of Mexican food turns out to be not very good. Who'd've thought it


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 3, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> So anglicised version, of an American take, of Mexican food turns out to be not very good. Who'd've thought it


In Doncaster the other day saw the tb in the Frenchgate mall. Looked like a culinary experience you'd wish on a moderately evil enemy


----------



## magneze (Apr 3, 2022)

There's one in Fulham. Happily, a much nicer Greek "street food" place is just next door and very tasty.


----------

